
The one-line web framework - toni
http://www.reiersol.com/blog/1_php_in_action/archive/172_the_one-line_web_framework.html
======
smoody
"There is one and only one good reason why you shouldn't: it's totally
insecure. Except for that, it's simple but perfectly viable."

Given that logic...There is one and only one good reason why you shouldn't
shoot yourself in the head to get rid of a headache: it'll kill you. Except
for that, it's simple but perfectly viable. :-)

(note: I am not seriously suggesting that anyone should shoot themselves in
the head. It should be avoided at all costs -- much like the one-line PHP web
framework)

